# 2013 Italy Greece ferries...



## peejay

Prices and details for the 2013 season Italy/Greece long ferry routes for the major operators have finally been released..

All my quoted prices are for camper deals for >=6mtr motorhome and 2 adults in low season.

No details of any fuel surcharges yet but they were implemented during the latter half of last year so bear that in mind as a possible extra expense, we had to pay an extra €45 on our homeward trip Jun 2012..

Anek and Superfast have joined forces similar to last year but appear to have split their routes between the two companies. Minoan concentrate on the New Trieste/Ancona route.

As always, its early days and additional changes could (probably will) happen so keep checking their websites!

-----------------------------------------------------

*Anek Venice route....*

http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/portal/ANEK_prod

http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/portal/ANEK_prod/Fares_Offers

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Brochures/Brochures_200_057_en_20121224.pdf

*Venice Igoumenitsa Patras*

20% early booking offer excludes bookings with a motorhome.

'Camper Special*' between Jan to Mar and Nov to Dec.
* = Electric hookup for motorhome on deck and a 2 berth inside cabin (no meals) for the price of 1 motorhome and deck passage. Access to motorhome during voyage not allowed.

'Camping on Board*' between Apr to Oct.
* = Sleeping allowed overnight in motorhome on camperdeck inc electric hook up and access to showers and upper decks.

€271 one way - €380 return (same price for Igoumenitsa or Patras)

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Superfast Ancona route....*

http://www.superfast.com/site/content.asp?sel=678&loc=2&query=

Access fares and prices via the drop down menu in the link above and select 'for passengers'.

*Ancona Igoumenitsa Patras*

20% early booking offer excludes bookings with a motorhome.

'Camping on Board*' available between Apr to Oct.
* = Sleeping allowed overnight in motorhome on camperdeck inc electric hook up and access to showers and upper decks.

No details yet (if any) of other motorhome related deals outside the Camping on board dates.

€247 one way - €348 return (same price for Igoumenitsa or Patras).

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Minoan Trieste/Ancona route.......*

http://www.minoan.gr/en

>Trieste Prices<

>Trieste Timetable<

>Ancona Prices<

>Ancona Timetable<

*Trieste/Ancona Igoumenitsa Patras*

Ships travel from Trieste 3 times a week (Mo/We/Sa) and link up with the Ancona routes (every day except Thursday) to Igoumenitas and Patras.

20% early booking (before end of Feb 2013) advertised but its not clear whether motorhomes are included/excluded in this offfer.

'All inclusive camping*' available all year except 15 Aug to 15 Sep.
* = Electric hookup for motorhome on deck and a 2 berth inside cabin with one meal each for the price of 1 m/home and deck passage, access to motorhome during voyage not allowed.

No apparent offers or info for Camping on Board, possibly dropped this season unless anyone knows different.

€287 one way - €430 return (same price for Trieste or Ancona to either Igoumenitsa or Patras)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Usual disclaimer, all info given in good faith but check all info before booking as its been known for me make the odd mistake!

Do post on here if you discover any Bargains!*

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Pete

That is a great list of information in one place. Thanks for your research efforts and for such a comprehensive post.

When you planning to go?

Geoff


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> When you planning to go?


Well its funny you should say that as we're very tempted to go to Morocco instead. :lol:

Either way it'll be around Feb/March time.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi pete,

Good bit of work there.

I think you will find Minoan don't offer the camping on board any more on there routes , I think the latest ferries don't have the half deck which usually takes the camping on board. Having said that they do mention the camping on board on their site but when I spoke to them they stated it was not an option any more. It will be interesting to see if anybody gets the option this year. We plan to use Minoan Ancona route on our way home in late April so we will find out then.

According to this link HERE the all inclusive camping is offered all year.

Enjoy Morocco it is certainly different as many motorhomers have found out.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay

Hi Don,



> I think the latest ferries don't have the half deck which usually takes the camping on board. Having said that they do mention the camping on board on their site but when I spoke to them they stated it was not an option any more. It will be interesting to see if anybody gets the option this year. We plan to use Minoan Ancona route on our way home in late April so we will find out then.


You can't beat a good rumour, I heard that they actually 'forgot' to spec their latest ships for on board camping at the design stage, hence the very favourable 'all inclusive camping' offers. Anek have a similar scheme on their Venice route but it doesn't include a meal.

Camping on Board should be available on the Superfast Ancona route and the Anek Venice route if i've got my research right.



> According to this link HERE the all inclusive camping is offered all year.


..and Minoan say different :? ...
http://www.minoan.gr/en/offers/all-inclusive-camping
..all part of the fun as you well know. :lol:

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Pete,

Last August I tried to book the "Camper Special" on the ANEK Venice route for November and was told there was no availability on the date I wanted. I got no reply to a follow up question.

We might try the Venice route in April as the times suit us better than the Ancona route.

ANEK have chartered 2 boats for the Venice route, F/B CORAGGIO & F/B FORZA they look very small compared with the other ferries on the route.

Don


----------



## peejay

Don_Madge said:


> ANEK have chartered 2 boats for the Venice route, F/B CORAGGIO & F/B FORZA they look very small compared with the other ferries on the route.


Its a shame their prices aren't 'small' anymore. 

Pete


----------



## steevw

*Treiste to Igoumenitsa with Minoan*

I am booked on this route with a 5m motorhome in late April. If I had been a member of the AA, the price would have come out at €200 for two adults one way using the 'All-Inclusive Camping' deal.


----------



## peejay

*Re: Treiste to Igoumenitsa with Minoan*

Just been looking at the discounts and surcharges again as things do change.

As mentioned, you can get good discounts if you are an AA or ADAC member and have the card with the ARC Europe' show your card' logo on it...










Anek and Superfast will give you a 25% discount on the vehicle part of the booking.

Minoan will give you a 20% discount on both the vehicle and person part of the booking.

All good news but beware of the current fuel surcharges...

Superfast will charge you €15 per person and per vehicle each way...

http://www.superfast.com/eBrochure2013/en/index.html

If the brochure is correct Anek will charge you €20 per person and €50 per motorhome each way but needs clarifying as Anek and Superfast have teamed up and are sharing the same route...

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Brochures/2013/flipbook/EN/index.html#/4/

Minoan will charge you €15 per person and per vehicle each way which is clearly included in the tariffs unlike Anek and Superfast...

http://www.minoan.gr/en/brochures2013

Hope I've got all that correct but make sure you check for yourself before booking.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Pete,

We paid €238 for a minoan crossing from Igoumenitsa to Ancona on the 2 May on the imclusive camping. Inside cabin and a free meal.

Don


----------



## peejay

Don_Madge said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> We paid €238 for a minoan crossing from Igoumenitsa to Ancona on the 2 May on the imclusive camping. Inside cabin and a free meal.
> 
> Don


Good price Don, presume you got a few discounts somewhere in there.

We're thinking of a visit in the Autumn.

Pete


----------



## Almwing

*Greece*

How is the weather down there at the moment? We are in Cornwall and it's horizontal rain!


----------



## peejay

Cloudy but warm at Patras for the next few days...

http://www.meteo.gr/cf-En.asp?city_id=10

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Pete

Thanks. How do you get the discount if booking on-line?

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge

peejay said:


> Don_Madge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pete,
> 
> We paid €238 for a Minoan crossing from Igoumenitsa to Ancona on the 2 May on the inclusive camping. Inside cabin and a free meal.
> 
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> Good price Don, presume you got a few discounts somewhere in there.
> 
> We're thinking of a visit in the Autumn.
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Hi Pete,

We just turned up at Igoumenitsa and booked at the last moment as we usually do.
They must have been generous as it was our last trip.
Don


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> Thanks. How do you get the discount if booking on-line?
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

Don't know to be honest, I suppose the only way to find out is to do a dummy run online and see if its in the process.

One further thing that I have discovered though is the discount only applies to ADAC on the Superfast and Anek routes, not the AA so apologies for that duff info.

The Minoan one still applies to ADAC and the AA and states you have to show the card on embarkation or the discount will be removed but no further info that I can find.

Minoan seem the best bet pricewise if I've got it right, but it depends whether you want camping on board or a cabin with Minoan.

If we do go in the autumn I will probably book an open return with Viamare so I will ask them in due course.

Pete


----------



## peejay

Don_Madge said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> We just turned up at Igoumenitsa and booked at the last moment as we usually do.
> They must have been generous as it was our last trip.
> Don


They probably recognise the Face and give you a 'frequent traveller' discount. 

Sorry to hear you are calling it a day, we will try and pop in and visit next time we're in Turkey.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete
> 
> Thanks. How do you get the discount if booking on-line?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Geoff,
> 
> Don't know to be honest, I suppose the only way to find out is to do a dummy run online and see if its in the process.
> 
> One further thing that I have discovered though is the discount only applies to ADAC on the Superfast and Anek routes, not the AA so apologies for that duff info.
> 
> The Minoan one still applies to ADAC and the AA and states you have to show the card on embarkation or the discount will be removed but no further info that I can find.
> 
> Minoan seem the best bet pricewise if I've got it right, but it depends whether you want camping on board or a cabin with Minoan.
> 
> If we do go in the autumn I will probably book an open return with Viamare so I will ask them in due course.
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Pete

Thanks for further info. Fortunately I am with ADAC.

The Minoan way to check on the ADAC Membership would seem to be the only way unless they have access to the membership databases.

Our trip to the boat this year will be short and the flight will be cheaper than taking the ferry. Maybe next year for the MH.

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge

peejay said:


> Don_Madge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pete,
> 
> We just turned up at Igoumenitsa and booked at the last moment as we usually do.
> They must have been generous as it was our last trip.
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> They probably recognise the Face and give you a 'frequent traveller' discount.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are calling it a day, we will try and pop in and visit next time we're in Turkey.
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Hi pete,

Will be pleased to see you and Judy anytime. We plan to fly out on the 31 October and stay in Turkey for 6 months.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

